# Jacksonville, FL



## macul (Mar 25, 2009)

Looking for two to join an established group.  We play a variety of games, including D&D 4e, Call of Cthulhu and Mutants and Masterminds.  Need players ages 21+ who can participate in regular Saturday afternoon/evening games.  E-mail michael@sarissa.org if interested.


----------



## Novaseaker (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey Macul. I'm moving to Jacksonville this summer and I'm desperately trying to research the LFR situation there. I'm going to room with a buddy from college that I used to play DnD with, so I may be able to rope him into it. I'm 25, btw.


----------



## macul (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi, Novaseaker

Do you know what part of town you are moving to?  What brings you to Jax?  Family?  Job?  

Shoot me an email: michael@sarissa.org


----------



## Novaseaker (Mar 26, 2009)

I was offered a job position if I moved to Jax, and I decided it was in my best financial interest to take them up on it.

As for where I'm moving, I know my office is going to be in Southside, about 12 minutes from Ponte Vedre. My friend who I'll be rooming with lives..... sorta between Orange Park and Bellair Meadowbrook Terrace? I'm just lookin at googlemaps right now, so I don't know the exact town names.

I should start my new position July 1st. So you guys play LFR?


----------



## macul (Mar 26, 2009)

I work and live close to Southside Blvd.  Looks like you'll be living on the westside.  Warning: the commute from Orange Park to Southside can be hellacious during rush hour.  The mileage isn't bad.  Just a lot of cars being funnelled into too few lanes.  Good news is that we split playing between locations on that side of town and in Arlington, which is closer to Southside Blvd.  Several other members of the group also live in that area, so car pooling to games might be an option for you also.

By LFR do you mean Legend of the Five Rings?  If so, I've not played it, though we'll give just about anything a try.  We've done Mutants and Masterminds, AD&D 2nd, D&D 3.0, 3.5 and 4.0, AD&D 1st, Call of Cthulhu (1920s and 1940s), Gamma World, Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay, True20, Marvel Super Heroes, homebrew, etc.


----------



## Novaseaker (Mar 26, 2009)

I meant Living Forgotten Realms. I just got into it and I'm kinda worried I won't be anywhere near RPGA participating locations (gaming stores, hobby shops, etc).

I gotta talk to my friend and see if he'll get a 2 bedroom in southside then. I really don't want a huge commute to work.


----------



## macul (Mar 27, 2009)

I've not done LFR either.  I'm not even sure what presence it has in Jax.  You might want to check with area stores?  The main ones are Wardogs (War Dogs Game Center) and Borderlands (no website).  Maybe Gotham City Limits, though I'm not sure how much gaming goes on there.  Sanctuary Games might still be open.  Not real sure.  

Our group is pretty casual.  Most of us are really close friends as well (my best friend I've known for 22+ years included...dang I'm getting old).  We enjoy dinners out together, movies, college football, cards, etc.  We are all married.  Most of us have kids (I'm teaching my 1.5 year old daughter to be my dice roller).  Just a real casual group of guys who happen to enjoy gaming.  

We usually game on Saturdays.  Sometimes we start in the afternoon.  Sometimes in the evening.  During football season we'll often grill out, watch some ball and then roll some dice.  I DM most of the time, though a few others jump in when possible.  

Don't now if this scares you away or interests you, but that's us.

Where are you moving from?


----------



## Novaseaker (Mar 28, 2009)

Hmm, thanks for the tips. As for scaring me off, well I don't like any sports at all, but other than that you guys seem cool. 

How old are you guys though? What with being married and having kids, I get the impression you're like in your mid thirties. 

I'm moving from NYC, btw.


----------



## macul (Mar 28, 2009)

Our ages range from 30 to early 40s, though we're all 12 at heart.  We do have some younger players (17 and 21), though they are part timers (sons of other players in the group).

Moving from NYC to Jacksonville will be quite a change.  Jax is practically a village compared to NYC.  Great weather, though.


----------



## nitewing_73 (Mar 30, 2009)

How often do you all meet up?  I would love to join up, but with family and other things I could only swing once a month, maybe twice.  I would not want to leave you all hanging.

Live on the Northside of Jax, out by the Bud plant.


----------



## macul (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi, nitewing

We usually get together 2-3 times per month.  I'd be happy getting a regular group twice per month.  

I completely understand about the family thing.  I'm married with a young daughter.  Game time has to work around family and the job.


----------

